# All-time favorite fictional characters



## janta (Jun 28, 2004)

This is a question I've been pondering for a while, and thought I'd post here.  Who are your absolute favorite fictional characters?  Of all the books you've read, which characters have stayed with you long after you'd finished the book?  Who would you want to buy a drink for?  Who would you want to be friends with?  Who would you want to _be_ ?  (You don't necessarily have to answer all those questions; they're just food for thought.)

I was surprised by my own list, really -- it's almost all male characters.  I'm not sure if that's because SF/F is geared more towards men, or what.  Anyway, in no particular order: Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold), Marcus Didius Falco (Lindsey Davis, historical mysteries), "Slippery Jim" diGriz (Harry Harrison), Granny Weatherwax and Samuel Vimes(Terry Pratchett), Raistlin Majere* (Weis and Hickman**).

Hmm, in retrospect I clearly have some issues regarding ambition and drive that perhaps I should sort out.  

Anyone else care to share their faves?

--Janta

*good heavens, I feel like such a fangirl
**I know one of the players came up with the character, but I can't for the life of me track down who it was -- sorry!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 28, 2004)

Conan the Cimmerian (Robert E. Howard's Conan stories)
James Bond
John Clark (Tom Clancy novels)
Gimli (Lord of the Rings)
Thrall (Warcraft)
Indiana Jones
Artemis Entreri (R.A. Salvatore's Forgotten Realms novels)


----------



## haiiro (Jun 28, 2004)

Good question, janta. 

- *Rincewind the Wizzard*, from Terry Pratchett's Discworld series
- *Blackwell* (from Idoru) and *Case* (from Neuromancer), both by William Gibson
- *Bronn* from George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series

There are many more that I've really liked, but none quite as much as those four.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, tough question...

Let's see.

Jack Aubrey & Stephen Maturin from Patrick O'Brian' _Aubrey-Maturin _ series
Magnus Eisengrim from Robertson Davies _Deptford Trilogy_
Amelia Peabody from Elizabeth Peter's fine _Amelia Peabody _ mysteries  
Jilly Coppercorn from Charles de Lint's various short stories
Ged from Ursula LeGuin's _Earthsea _ books
Alice from Lewis Carroll's _Alice _ books
Pierre Bezuhov and Natasha Rostova from Tolstoy's _War & Peace_

(I'd include something Arthurian, but I have a much harder time choosing there -- maybe Arthur/Wart from White's _The Once & Future King _ or Merlin from Mary Stewart's _Merlin _ books or Morgan le Fey from Fay Sampson _Daughter of Tintagel _ series)

(edit point)
D'OH!

And Harry Dresden from Jim Butcher's _Harry Dresden _ books


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, my all time favorite is Captain James T. Kirk. Other favorites, though, would be:

Spock (Star Trek)
Leonard McCoy (Star Trek)
Raistlin Majere (Dragonlance)
Tanis Half-Elven (Dragonlance)
Rand al'Thor (Wheel of Time)
Mat Cauthon (Wheel of Time)
Batman (uhhh...Batman comics)
Lestat (Vampire chronicles)
John Clark (Tom Clancy's Ryanverse)
Walker Boh (Shannara)
Tyler Durden (Fight Club)
Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms)
Ender Wiggen (Ender's Game and its sequels)
Indiana Jones (you know the movies)
Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Caribbean)

I'm sure there are a few I am forgetting, but that should be most of them.

Starman


----------



## d4 (Jun 28, 2004)

above any else, Trent the Uncatchable from Daniel Keys Moran's _Continuing Time_ books. hands down the most amazing and just coolest fictional character ever.


----------



## Vigilance (Jun 28, 2004)

Ash from Army of Darkness and Han Solo.

Chuck


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 28, 2004)

Books

 Tyrion- Game of Thrones
 Raistlin- Dragonlance
 Drizzt- Forgotten Realms


 TV-Movies

 Malcolm Renyolds - Firefly
 Jack O'niell - Stargate SG-1
 Jason Bourne - Bourne Idenity

There is my short list


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 28, 2004)

*Morrolan* from the Vlad Taltos series
*Morwen* from Enchanted Forest Chronicles
*Gandalf*
*Buffy*


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 28, 2004)

*re*

Sam and Eowyn from _Lord of the Rings_.
Captain America
Thor
Ghost Rider
Spock
The Man with No name (from Clint Eastwood Western's...actually I wouldn't mind knowing Clint Eastwood...he seems like a cool guy)
Sir Galahad and Sir Launcelot du Lake


That's about all the fictional characters I can think of at the moment. There are many more that I like, but those are probably the characters that I like best. There are numerous characters of my own creation that I like, but they have yet to be published.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 28, 2004)

Faves from books:
Conan the Cimmerian
Tarzan
John Carter
Kane
Harry Flashman
Elvis Cole
Sam Vimes
Granny Weatherwax
Cohen the Barbarian
Druss the Legend

Faves from comics:
Spider-Man
Hellboy
The Tick
Dr. Doom

Faves from movies:
James Bond
Zatoichi
Han Solo
Indiana Jones
John McClane
Otter & Boon
Jack Burton
Ash
Godzilla
Gamera
King Kong
Navin R. Johnson
Michael Corleone
Jake & Elwood

Faves from TV:
Homer Simpson
Bender
Rupert Giles


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 28, 2004)

janta said:
			
		

> Marcus Didius Falco (Lindsey Davis, historical mysteries), "Slippery Jim" diGriz (Harry Harrison)




Agreed and agreed. I also agree with Rincewind.

I'll also add:

- Sir Harry Flashman, poltroon, liar, bully, blackguard, womanizer, and cad. (George MacDonald Fraser)
- Archie Goodwin, assistant to eccentric detective Nero Wolfe (Rex Stout)
- Travis McGee, problem-solver and part-time boat bum (John D. McDonald)
- John Dortmunder, unlucky thief (Donald E. Westlake)
- Horatio Hornblower, sailor (C.S. Forester)


----------



## FireLance (Jun 28, 2004)

I find that most of my favorite characters are good planners, strategists and tacticians with an almost uncanny knack of knowing how things are going to work out:

1. The Patrician of Ankh-Morpork (from Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
2. Captain Carrot Ironfoundersson (also from Pratchett's Discworld novels)
3. Zhuge Liang (from the Romance of the Three Kingdoms)
4. Brooklyn (from the animated TV series Gargoyles)


----------



## diaglo (Jun 28, 2004)

Gray Mouser
Elric
Bilbo Baggins


----------



## BryonD (Jun 28, 2004)

Valentine Michael Smith
Lazarous Long
Mike (from The Moon is a Harsh Mistress)

Pug/Milamber

Tyrion

Francisco D'Anconia

Edward (Anita Blake Series)


----------



## Meowzebub (Jun 28, 2004)

Felix (John Steakley's Armor)
Nearly all the characters from Dan Simmon's Hyperion


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2004)

Carson Napier of Venus
John Carter of Mars
Tarzan
Elric
Corwin, Prince of Amber
Owen Deathstaker
Peter Parker
Kane 
Flinx & Pip
Ripkin and Bazil Brokentail
James Bond
Spike of Cowboy Bebop
John Criton 

But I guess my all time favorite number one fictional character is:
James T. Kirk


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 28, 2004)

FireLance said:
			
		

> I find that most of my favorite characters are good planners, strategists and tacticians with an almost uncanny knack of knowing how things are going to work out:
> 
> 1. The Patrician of Ankh-Morpork (from Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
> 2. Captain Carrot Ironfoundersson (also from Pratchett's Discworld novels)
> ...




In a similar vein, I would note:
Grand Admiral Thrawn (Starwars Expanded Universe, Timothy Zahn novels)

Other characters:
- Jean-Luc Picard (well, Patrick Steward seems to be great as well; Startrek)
- Benjamin Sisko (Startrek)
- Death (Terry Pratchett`s Discworld novels)

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jun 28, 2004)

Hmm...let's see..

Movies/TV
Willow (Buffy)
Spike (Angel)
Han Solo (Star Wars)
Indiana Jones
Gimli
D'Argo (Farscape)
Zhan (Farscape)
Rigel (Farscape)
Spock
Khan Singh (Star Trek)
Barbarossa and Jack (PotC)
Marcus (B5)
Ivanova (B5)
Lenier (B5)
Galan (B5: Excalibur)
King Theoden (LOTR)
Saruman (LOTR)
The Hessian (Sleepy Hollow)
Finnegan (Deep Rising)
Benny (The Mummy)

Books:
Liriel Baenre (Tangled Webs Series)
Richard Rahl (Sword of Truth)
The Nameless Necromancer (Grunts)
Aragorn (LOTR)


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jun 28, 2004)

I'd like to buy a drink for Holden Caulfield (Catcher in the Rye), but as he is underage that might be illegal.

I'd like to learn magic from Ged (Wizard at Earthsea).

I'd like to adventure alongside Sir Harry Flashman (various Flashman books)... although he'd probably sell me out to save his own skin.

It would interesting, but scary, to discuss philosophy with Raskolnikov (Crime and Punishment).


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, how do I keep track of them all?

Movies/T.V.
Lotr: Arwen: Married to Aragorn...Nuff said.
Buffy: Buffy
Batman: Catwoman:  This is pretty sad.  When I first read a Batman comic     book involving Catwoman I actually cut my hair in order to look more like her.  I should probably also mention that I was about eight years old at the time and was doing the haircut with a pair of regular scissors....the results were not pretty.
Spiderman: Spiderman
Van Helsing:.....the main chic....I'm completely drawing a blank on her name.
Potc: Jack Sparrow
X-Men: Rogue
Star Wars: Yoda: Come on, who wouldn't want to be Yoda?

Anime/Comics
Cowboy Bebop: Faye and Ed
Tenchi Muyo: Ryoko
Gundam Wing: Duo Maxwell
Wolf's Rain: Kiba
Armitage: Armitage
Princess Mononoke: Aaka
Trigun: Priest

Literature/comics
Taming of the Shrew: Katharine
Sojourn: Sojourn

Video Games:  Yes, I'm aware how stupid this category is.
BloodRayne: Rayne
DOA 3: Christie
Zelda: Link
Soul Calibur 2: Ivy
Halo: Master Chief

I'm sure that I'm forgetting a ton, but I figured that I'd taken up enough space already.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 28, 2004)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> I'd like to adventure alongside Sir Harry Flashman (various Flashman books)... although he'd probably sell me out to save his own skin.




LOL!

Too true, but it would probably be worth the ride!  

I have seen several people post Trek figures as favourite characters, all of them captains, but I would like to submit one of the most complex and intriguing characters of the Trekverse:

Plain, simple Garak

Now if _he _ isn't an amazing and multifaceted creation who constantly stand re-evaluation, no one is!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 28, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Plain, simple Garak
> 
> Now if _he _ isn't an amazing and multifaceted creation who constantly stand re-evaluation, no one is!




Garak's a legend!  

Someone colected a few of his quotes (including some of my favourites) here...

I'm going to agree with the original poster and put Miles Vorkosigan at the top of my list.

-Hyp.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 29, 2004)

Spike from Buffy.
 Spike from Cowboy Bebop.
 Dumbledore from Harry Potter.
 Elric from Michael Moorcock's books.
 Darth Vader.
 Y.T. and Hiro Protagonist from Snow Crash.
 Agent Dale Cooper from Twin Peaks.


----------



## Abraxas (Jun 29, 2004)

*TV/Movies*
Londo Mollari (B5)
Scorpius (Farscape)
Ezekiel Stone (Brimstone)
Garak (DSN)


*Books/Comics*
Sparhawk (D. Eddings' Elenium series)
Ford Prefect (Adams' Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy)
Zaphod Beeblebrox (D. Adams' Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy)
Nathan Brazil (J.L. Chalker's Well of Souls series)
Throckmorton P. Ruddygore (J.L. Chalker's Dancing Gods series)
Harry Purvis (A.C. Clarke's Tales from the White Hart)
Captain America
Beta Ray Bill


----------



## Harp (Jun 29, 2004)

Croaker, from Glen Cook's _Black Company_ series

And I'd buy the entire cast of _Firefly_ a round of drinks.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jun 29, 2004)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Lando Mollari (B5)
> Garak (DSN)




I think you mean _Londo_. Otherwise you get Billy Dee Williams with a Centauri frill. Think about that for a moment.

Agreed on Garak, though - he'd make an excellent guest at a party to my mind, because anyone who knows him will be unwilling to look away from him, and he'll be witty, engaging, and subtle, thus managing the atmosphere of the entire room in a manner I heartily approve of. I could also see inviting Sisko and the Old Man along to that party. They're cool. Maybe Worf too - he's interesting.

Provided I could acquire (and bequest) invulnerability, I wouldn't mind Kain (from the Legacy of Kain game series) at that party. Very... interesting fellow. You'd share a laugh with him, and then feel really _wrong_.

And the first name that sprang to mind when I saw the thread was Miles Vorkosigan. Who doesn't like Miles?

There're others, of course, but it would take too long to meticulously catalogue them. So let's leave it at that for now.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 29, 2004)

Jon Shannow and Druss the Axe, from David Gemmell's novels.

Jack Shaftoe, Neal Stephenson's Baroque Cycle.

The eponymously named protagonist from the Garrett Files.

Mat Cauthon and Min Farshaw, from the Wheel of Time.

Brad


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 29, 2004)

The ones that come immediately to mind for me are:

Corwin (Chronicles of Amber): Just one of the coolest cats around. He's a great warrior, but down and dirty- he rightly sees fighting as violence, not competition (and he has one of the best lines in a book- actually many, but my favorite is when he faces down Borel, a Chaos warrior who wants to test his mettle against Corwin, but Corwin beats him by playing dirty. Borel- "Oh, basely done!" Corwin- "This isn't exactly the Olympic games.") He's also sneaky and plays his cards close to the chest- so much so that he is able to pull a fast one several times on people who know much more of the plot than he does. He's just... cool.

Gerald Tarrant: The most standout villain in any fiction that I can think of. Intelligent, powerful, scheming, and with a sense of honor and dignity that is so ingrained into his character that even centuries of murder and villainy cannot completely eradicate it. Like Darth Vader, but without the terrible "Anakin" phase of life. 

John Daker: The "true" Eternal Warrior. My favorite of all of Moorcock's characters/incarnations. I love Elric, but Daker has always been more tangible to me. Ironically, I read a review of the Eternal Champion recently that, while not unfavorable, remarked that it was raw and unrefined being one of Moorcock's first pieces. Yet, to me, that book was more visceral and meaningful than any of his later works.

D'Artagnan: He's kind of like Corwin as far as the coolness factor goes. Watching him grow and develop over the course of the entire "Three Musketeers" trilogy (well, quintet if you count each of the three parts of the "Man in the Iron Mask" series)- watching that development really put a perspective on him that hasn't ever really been touched very well by any of the movies. 

Richard Sharpe: What can I say about this guy? Once again, cool. I first fell in love with his character when I saw Sean Bean play him in the Sharpe movies (and, hell, Sean Bean is pretty darn cool himself). That prompted me to pick up the Sharpe books, and I've loved every one of them. A regular joe just trying to get by doing the only thing he knows how to do. His struggles against a class system that rewards nepotism and entitlement over accomplishment and merit is one that I think most people can relate to (I certainly can), and is as topical in the 21st century as it was in the 19th.


----------



## Aaron L (Jun 29, 2004)

I'ld have to say:

Raistlin Majere
Elric of Melnibone`
Rand Al'Thor
Nyarlathotep
Spider-Man
Ryoko Hakubi


{edit}  Jeez I CAN'T forget Paul Atriedes and Duncan Idaho


----------



## RogueWriter (Jun 29, 2004)

John Carter
Garak
Honor Harrington
Juan Sanchez Villalobos Ramirez
Bruce Wayne
Kimball Kinnison
Woodrow Wilson Smith
Norrin Radd
Jaxom
James Bond
Clark Savage Jr.
John Clayton
Jack O'Neill
Stephen Strange
Isobel Fisher
Maureen Johnson Smith
Samantha Carter

I could go on and on....


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 29, 2004)

Peter Parker/Spider-Man (Many comics, books, cartoons and a couple movies) - To me he is the most human of Super-Heroes and the most interesting.

Jack O'Neill (Stargate: SG-1) - To me he is another human character who seems like he'd be interesting and fun to get to know.

Harry Dresden (Dresden File series by Jim Butcher) - Just to harp on this again, another human character.  

I guess thats the most important to me.  They need to be human, multi-facteted characters.


----------



## KenM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lets see:
   Michael Garabaldi (Babylon 5, TV)
   Mr. Morden (Babylon 5)
   Rorsasch (Watchmen, comics)
   Gimli (LOTR)
   Ingio Montoya (Princess Bride, book and movie)
   Tyrion Lannister (A song of Ice and Fire)
   Jules Winfield (Pulp Fiction)
   Aryin Moonblade (FR novels)
   John Clark (Clancy novels)

  Those are in no order.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 29, 2004)

Spider-man
The Avatar, from the Ultima series, also starring in my avatar
The Rat Creatures



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> Video Games:  Yes, I'm aware how stupid this category is.




What's so stupid about it?


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> What's so stupid about it?




The fact that I am such a nerd that I would actually consider what video game character I would want to be.  And yet even with all of the time that I spend on video games I still can't seem to beat Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## RenoOfTheTurks (Jun 29, 2004)

Books:
Cugel (Vance's Dying Earth)
Lestat (Rice's Vampire Chronicles)
Gollum (LotR, the books only of course)
Gimli (LotR the books, for God's sake not the movies)
Walker Boh (Brooks' Shannara)
Aillas (Vance's Lyonesse)
Elaith Craulnober (FR)
Cyric the thief (FR)
Raistlin Majere (DL)
Corwin (Zelazny's Chronicles of Amber)
Hiro Protagonist (Stephenson's Snow Crash)

Movie/Cartoon/Anime:
Rock Lee (Naruto)
Kakashi (Naruto)
Soundwave (Transformers)
Dean Corso (The Ninth Gate)
Rochester (Plunkett & MacLeane)
Mad Martigan (Willow)
Royal Tenenbaum (duh)

Video Games:
Cecil (FFIV)
Shadow (FFVI)


----------



## Mercule (Jun 29, 2004)

In no particular order (and having the benefit of reading others' posts):

Karl Cullinane (Guardians of the Flame) tops my list.  He was the only one that immediately came to mind.
Jason Cullinane (GotF)
Walter Slovotsky (GotF)
Spiderman (duh)
Hank McCoy (X-Men)
Hannibal King (Nightstalkers)
Aragorn (LotR)
Marcus (B5)
Jon Snow (Song of Fire and Ice)
Arya Stark (Song of Fire and Ice)
Perrin Aybarra (Wheel of Time)
Wesley Wyndham-Price (Angel)
Cordelia Chase (Angel -- after she matured a bit)
Harry Keogh (Necroscope)
I think I would enjoy the company of most of those (Harry Keogh is the exception), some more than others.  Karl Cullinane and Henry McCoy would probably be the two that I'd most want to have a conversation with, though.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 30, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Jack Aubrey & Stephen Maturin from Patrick O'Brian' _Aubrey-Maturin _ series




I'd second that - two of my favourite characters from fiction.

*James Bond* - but more the movie version rather than from the novels
*Mustrum Ridcully, Samuel Vimes* - Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels
*Slippery Jim di Griz*


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 30, 2004)

janta said:
			
		

> This is a question I've been pondering for a while, and thought I'd post here. Who are your absolute favorite fictional characters? Of all the books you've read, which characters have stayed with you long after you'd finished the book? Who would you want to buy a drink for? Who would you want to be friends with? Who would you want to _be_ ? (You don't necessarily have to answer all those questions; they're just food for thought.)



Great question!  Most of my favorites have already been mentioned, but I'd add the following:
*Stayed with me long after the book was finished:*  Edmond Dantes (The Count of Monte Cristo)

Daniel


----------



## Mallus (Jun 30, 2004)

*With no particular rhyme or reason...*

*Richard Blaine* --prop. of Rick's Cafe Americain.
*Capt. Lousis Renault* --patron at Rick's.
*Douglass Roberts* --aka Mr. Roberts.

*Frank Booth* --a fan of Pabst Blue Ribbon.
*Travis Bickle* --a fan of Jodie Foster.

*Jay Gatsby* --the greatest American hero.
*Dorian Gray* --Oscar Wilde's greatest creation [next to Oscar Wilde]. 
*F**khead* --from Denis Johnson's _Jesus's Son_
*Severian* --from Wolfe's _Book of the New Sun_
*Gerald Tarant* --Vampire Christ Superstar!
*Aiken Drum* --from May's _Saga of the Pliocene Exile_
*Cheradenine Zakalwe* --from Bank's _Use of Weapons_

*Londo Molari* --best SF character in years.
*Elim Garak* --2nd best SF character in years.
*Mr. Spock* --the master.
*John Crighton* --best wisecrack-delivering SF action hero that still works a believable human being [wait, make that _only_]


----------



## Ogre Mage (Jun 30, 2004)

Anyanwu and Doro from Octavia Butler's novel _Wildseed_ .  She made two individuals with godlike power seem as mortal, flawed and human as the rest of us.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, what a great topic. 

Let's see...

Morgaine - Mists of Avalon
Celie - The Color Purple
Arya and Daenarys - A Song of Ice and Fire
Roland - Dark Tower series
Shirley McClintock - Series of mysteries written by B.J. Oliphant, also known as Sheri S. Tepper
Scout - To Kill a Mockingbird
Elphaba - Wicked
Lyra Silvertongue - His Dark Materials
Eowyn - Lord of the Rings
Offred - The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2004)

Didn't see it, but did someone mention Sherlock Holmes and/or Doctor Watson?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Wow, what a great topic.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...




Go Elphaba!  I completely forgot to add her to my list as well.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, forgot Sam, Lord of Light! I do not know how I forgot about him.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jul 1, 2004)

Hmm, lets see:

Bilbo Baggins
G'kar (B5 -- I like him better than Londo)
Ivanova (B5)
Jimmy the Hand (Raymond Feist's Riftwar books)
Marcus Didus Falco (Lindsey Davis' Roman mysteries)

Perhaps more later


----------



## jester47 (Jul 2, 2004)

People I have bought drinks for (name and drinks)

Dr. Who - Sonicscrewdriver (Lemonade with Vodka and a jelly baby)
The Master - Whisky
Jet (Cowboy Bebop) - Whisky
Sirius and Moody (harry potter) - they chose it was good 
Solo and Chewie - Somthing in Eisly, They bought
that Granger girl - butterbeer (I needed help with my homework)
Conan - Ale
Subotai - Black Lotus
Dr. Jones - Whisky (oh dont mention solo, they hates hate each other)
Aragorn and Sam - Ale and Some Longbottom Leaf
Gandalf - Funny we didn't drink, just sat smaked and talked of things.
Eowyn and Theoden - mead
Fafhrd and The Grey Mouser - Lost track after the seventh ale, right after we stole the door from the silver eel that somehow allowed us to save the city of Lankhmar.  Can't remember the details.  
Never spoke to him, dont know if I'd want to.  Just exchanged nods in a tavern once.  Best not to let your fate get tangled with that one.  
Samurai Jack - Tea
Faye Valintine - Too much whisky, Went Gambling
Hari Seldon - Coffee
Magnifico (Foundation and Empire) - Wine.  Wow.  What a great guy to hang with.  Hope he finds that hidden group he's looking for. 
Riddick - Tea
Ace Rimmer - No drinks just Kippers.  What a guy!

Aaron.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 2, 2004)

Mannnnn what a question, I will give my answer for this moment in time, although I am sure I could add to it if I gave some thought.

Min and Perrin (WoT)
Anita Blake, Jean Claude, Asher and Jason (Anita Blake novels)
Elric, Von Beck and Hawkmoon (Elric) and the Black Sword of course
Richard Sharpe
Cyrano Dbergerack (However you spell that, and talking here bout Farmer's version in River World)
Harry Keough
Gentle (Imajica)
Betsy, Longshot, Lilla Cheny, Collossus and Nightcrawler (Xmen)
Duncan Mcloed
Riddick
James Bond
Hellsing (the anime)
Lavie and Claus (Last Exile anime)
Gerald Tarrant (When True Night Falls)
Bahgeera (Jungle Book)


----------



## PallidPatience (Jul 2, 2004)

I'd love to be Raistlin Majere or Tasslehoff Burrfoot from the Dragonlance books... Tasslehoff, especially, is my favorite character from that group. I'd love to buy Flint a drink, though, or work for a day alongside Caramon.

I'd also love to be Sparhawk from Eddings (?) books, or the woman who taught him magic, though I forget her name, unfortunately.

Artemis Entreri or Jarlaxle, from Salvatore, would be awesome, too.

Superhero-wise, I'd want to be Rogue, Wolverine, or Nightcrawler. 

Hrm... That's all I can think of at the moment.

Edit:

Forgot that I'd love to be Mat Cauthon, Loial, or Perrin from the Wheel of Time series, or Guan Yu or Pang Tong from the Romance of the Three Kingdoms...


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jul 2, 2004)

1. Feanor (from the silmerillion)
2. Spiderman 
3. Elric
4. Conan 
5. Sherlock Holmes 
6. Steerpike (from Gormenghast)
7. The Frankenstien Monster
8. Darth Vader


----------



## Welverin (Jul 2, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> The fact that I am such a nerd that I would actually consider what video game character I would want to be.




Well I don't see how it's any worse than a character from a book or the like. More likely even since you're more actively involved.



> And yet even with all of the time that I spend on video games I still can't seem to beat Ninja Gaiden.




Well seeing as how the gaming professionals went on about how hard it is, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 2, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes/Doctor Watson
Indiana Jones
Kimball Kinnison: (E.E. Doc Smith's Lensman series)
Dracula
Dr. Who (Tom Baker's version)
Honor Harrington
Horatio Hornblower
Londo Molari
Sam Spade
Darth Vader
Conan
Rick Blaine  (Humphrey Bogart's classic character from "Casablanca")
Karl Kolchak (The Night Stalker TV shows)
Gandalf
Marvin the Android 
James Bond


----------



## Loghar (Jul 2, 2004)

Sparhawk from Eddings definitely tops my list, he's just so... real.
Perrin from WoT would probably be next. I relate to him a lot.
Roland (Gunslinger/Dark Tower series) is too cool.
Crowley from Good Omens, a Prachett/Gaiman book.

I guess the combination of Good guys doing bad stuff, and Bad guys doing Good that makes the characters interesting to me. Which is why Sparhawk and Crowley are on my list. Actually, nearly all the characters in Eddings's book are like that, and they always stand out.


----------



## Demmero (Jul 4, 2004)

Most of my faves have already been listed, with one notable exception:

The Undertaker (WWE)


----------



## ironmani (Jul 4, 2004)

Lets see if I can recall them...
Alias and Dragonbait
Rastlin
Sturm
Lord Soth
Redgar (he was pretty cool in the D and D novels)
Phelan Kell
Eddard Stark 
Jon Snow
Kaz The Minitour
Theoden, King  (I was so saddened by his death)
Boromir
Wuflgar (Till R.A. Salvatore turned him into a raging drunk Conan. A Pox upon him!)
Preacher (From the Preacher comic)
Cassidy, the Vampire (From the same)
Saint of Killers (Ditto)
Iron Man (Greatest Hero EVAR!!!!!  imho)
Captain Marvel (The DC guy, not the stupid Peter David one. He's crazy!)
Spider Man
Dr Fate
and I am sure there are others I am forgetting......


----------



## Richards (Jul 4, 2004)

In no particular order but alphabetical:

Adam Warlock (but mostly during the original series where he was confronting the Magus; I didn't like some of the more recent stuff)
Adrian Monk (_Monk_)
Alexander DeLarge (_A Clockwork Orange_)
Bruce Wayne/Batman
Calvin (_Calvin & Hobbes_)
Chiun (from _The Destroyer_ novels)
Cugel the Clever (Jack Vance's _Dying Earth_ novels)
Daria Morgendorfer (_Beavis & Butthead_, _Daria_)
Death (_The Sandman_)
Delerium (_The Sandman_)
Doctor, the (_Doctor Who_)
Doctor Phibes (_The Abominable Dr. Phibes_, _Dr. Phibes Rises Again_)
Dream (_The Sandman_)
Emma Peel (_The Avengers_)
Festina Ramos (from James Alan Gardner's novels)
Godzilla (the Toho version(s) only!)
Herr Starr (_Preacher_)
Hobbes (_Calvin & Hobbes_)
Jayne Cobb (_Firefly_)
John Carter (from Edgar Rice Burroughs' _Mars_ novels)
Joshua (_Dark Angel_)
Kwai Chang Caine (_Kung Fu_)
Leela (_Doctor Who_)
Malcolm Reynolds (_Firefly_)
Max (_Dark Angel_)
Number 6 (_The Prisoner_)
Peter Griffin (_Family Guy_)
Peter Parker/Spider-Man
Ralph Hinkley (_The Greatest American Hero_)
Selina Kyle (_Catwoman_)
Severian (from Gene Wolfe's _New Sun_ novels)
Sherlock Holmes
Stewie (_Family Guy_)
Swamp Thing (during the Alan Moore run of the series)
Tars Tarkas (from Edgar Rice Burroughs' _Mars_ novels)

No doubt there are others, but those struck me immediately.

Johnathan


----------



## RavenProject (Jul 4, 2004)

Why is everyone and his mother mentioning spiderman? He's a 15 years old kid with a lot of drama queen troubles (beside the superhero stuff) and he has a serious problem with making bad jokes in dire situations. At least that's all true for the comics. However, it might be, that most people here refer to the movie spiderman and that I could understand if I try hard. Just curious.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 4, 2004)

RavenProject said:
			
		

> Why is everyone and his mother mentioning spiderman? He's a 15 years old kid with a lot of drama queen troubles (beside the superhero stuff) and he has a serious problem with making bad jokes in dire situations. At least that's all true for the comics. However, it might be, that most people here refer to the movie spiderman and that I could understand if I try hard. Just curious.



I grew up with him, he was cool, he is also one of the most known 'heros', plus he was a song that once gets in your head will not leave...Spider-man, spider-man...


----------



## Orius (Jul 4, 2004)

All time favorite would probably be Conan.  I like his use of violence to solve problems.  

Other favorites would be Belgarath and Silk from Eddings' Belgariad and variouis sequels.  Belgarath doesn't come off as just another Gandalf clone, he's a trouble maker at times, but he knows when to be serious and how to focus.  And Silk is pretty much the only "iconic" character that isn't just a cliche, he's got some pretty good depth.  

I'd also include Mat from the Wheel of Time.  He's always getting in trouble, but he always manages to do the right thing.  Plus his storylines are always fun to read.

I'll add another vote for Thrawn from Zahn's Star Wars books.  He is one of the best Star Wars villians ever.  He's in some ways the exact opposite of Vader, while Vader is always dominated by his anger, Thrawn is very cold and calculating.  Plus his ability to gain insights into a species' psyche by studying their art was always interesting.


----------



## Krug (Jul 4, 2004)

Not sure if he's been mentioned but Solomon Kane.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Jul 13, 2004)

Belgarath
Sparhawk
Pug
Corwin
Ned Stark
Thom Merrilin
Han Solo
Ford Prefect
Mat Cauthon
Rhone Leah


----------



## milotha (Jul 14, 2004)

Cugel: Jack Vance's Dying Earth
Marc Remillard: Julian May's Pliocene Exile
Stormbringer: Michael Moorcock
Paulune
Gandalf: LOTR
Randolph Carter: HPL's works


----------

